# Did your P's breed?



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I see that alot of us here are trying to breed thier red bellies. Seems that we all have or have had P's show signs of breeding. Tell us what you think may have contributed to the breeding of your reds. Tell us why you think it did not work out for you. How long have you been trying? What were the conditions. Who and how many people have actually got them to breed? ETC.

I personaly have 5 7-8" rbp in a 150 ag tub. currently trying diff methods to make them breed.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

mine are just hitting 8 months

try messing with your ph a little


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Malok said:


> mine are just hitting 8 months
> 
> try messing with your ph a little


ph, eh?
good to know. I'm still 8months too early though...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Its my future to breed reds.


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

I currently have 4 piranhas from 6" to 9" that probably would breed if i had a bigger tank. Im in the process of findin a 125gallon.


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Ive had mine for 3 years there 9" i have three of them in a big tank do water changes and still nothing, 2 off them are realy big compared to the 3rd who is quite small compared to the the other two i reckon i have **** fish they go realy dark jet black and still nothing .


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

toppit said:


> Ive had mine for 3 years there 9" i have three of them in a big tank do water changes and still nothing, 2 off them are realy big compared to the 3rd who is quite small compared to the the other two i reckon i have **** fish they go realy dark jet black and still nothing .


The odds are against you, no?
**** fish indeed, no?
Prove me wrong, yes?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes took me about 2 monthes. IV had 6 breeding pairs in two years, currently have 3 pairs.

Just remember the fish will only breed if they want to..


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yup only if they want to lol ive tried and no luck but when im not wantin to lol it happens


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

leisure 1 can i get a pic of ure ag tub, im well intrigued! maybe i can try something like this in the future...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

here is a link to it. If you want more info, pm me.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=134146&hl=


----------



## 477bej (Jul 27, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> I see that alot of us here are trying to breed thier red bellies. Seems that we all have or have had P's show signs of breeding. Tell us what you think may have contributed to the breeding of your reds. Tell us why you think it did not work out for you. How long have you been trying? What were the conditions. Who and how many people have actually got them to breed? ETC.
> 
> I personaly have 5 7-8" rbp in a 150 ag tub. currently trying diff methods to make them breed.


I have three red's 1 1/4 years old in a 55 gallon tank and one of them layed eggs on sunday night and now there is about 250 baby red's living. I wasn't even trying to breed them it just happened. Can anyone help me out. I am feeding them small fry. How fast will they grow? , ect.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

pm sent

Now stop derailing my thread!!!


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Voted, pretty easy for me. Had my pair 4 days and then they spawned.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Damn, your tank is jam packed. I am surprised a fish or two didn't get hurt or killed during breeding.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> Damn, your tank is jam packed. I am surprised a fish or two didn't get hurt or killed during breeding


ditto anyluck with yours leasure turning black or any good signs


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Still nothing. Lots of signs, but I added 2 of my own reds with the breeders, which I think they are both males, and also have them in a high traffic area. My living room. Mashunter had them in his basement in a back room with only traffic by him, which I am sure wasn't that much compared to my living room where my Dobes and my kids are. I think I am going to take the other 2 reds out, and just leave the breeding pair. I also though of getting a 75 and putting it in my basement. Or I could always swap them with the mix shoal, and put them in the 150 ag tub. Don't know yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Leasure1 said:


> Damn, your tank is jam packed. I am surprised a fish or two didn't get hurt or killed during breeding.


Well, I wish I could say that things went well. My small "new" small tern (had two weeks) got too close to the nest and got a real bad belly bite. Got him in a 20 long hospital on melafix, seems to be active, but not eating. There's some pretty bad damage, but I think he'll pull thru. Don't think he'll be going back in that tank though. Also, the cariba was out of the tank when the spawning went down. He was on vacation in the hospital tank due to popeye. I may sell the 5" tern if heals up good. He's just too small. All the other are between 7" and 10" and he normally hides well, but under those spawning conditions, its kind of a war zone. On the bright side :nod: I must have at least 500 - 1000 fry that hatched!!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

good to hear. Set up a tank specificly for the breeders so you don't risk the lives of anymore of your fish.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> Still nothing. Lots of signs, but I added 2 of my own reds with the breeders, which I think they are both males, and also have them in a high traffic area. My living room. Mashunter had them in his basement in a back room with only traffic by him, which I am sure wasn't that much compared to my living room where my Dobes and my kids are. I think I am going to take the other 2 reds out, and just leave the breeding pair. I also though of getting a 75 and putting it in my basement. Or I could always swap them with the mix shoal, and put them in the 150 ag tub. Don't know yet. Any thoughts?


is the ag tub in low traffic area?

new thought maybe you could put i dont want to say blanket over the tank for privacy but you get the idea

im sure you did but ill ask anyway have you added peat?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yup, peat was added, as well as BWE, high temps of 86, and cold water changes everyday for a week, then 2 weeks no change, then repeat the everyday for a week change, and so on and so on.

I don't want to put them in the ag cuz I will have trouble seeing the eggs.
I think I am just gonna get another tank. Screw it. Put it in the basement with the ag, where there is little traffic.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

maybe you could tape some posterboard to the tank so they get privacy then you can just flip it up to check on them


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

just gonna buy a new tank, put it in the basement, and move my little guys back upstairs. I am getting some piraya in a few weeks, so I wanns keep an eye on them since my tern has been cuasing problems lately. very aggressive, has killed 2 reds in 2 weeks. Growing way too fast.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Finaly bred for me.


----------

